# ONR Wash media, help me to chose the right one.



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi guys, i'm going to give to ONR a try. 
I've got a Meguiar's MF mitt, some sheepskin mitts (meguiars and eurow) and a couple of cobra bone MF sponges. Which one do you suggest me to use with ONR? 
I would buy a B&Q sponge but here in italy it's not so easy to find one.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

va a leroy merlin loro hanno le spunge, ho comprato 2 in Luglio. Dove sei in Italia?


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Grazie per il suggerimento, domani vado a vedere se la trovo, ho un leroy merlin vicino al
dove lavoro.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Those all look like good options, so you can't really go wrong. The most important thing to use with ONR is the 2 bucket method so you can rinse your wash media before letting it touch the paint again. I personally like using microfiber for ONR; use it for one pass, rinse, reload with ONR, and continue. I feel like the microfiber releases the dirt that was removed more readily.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Are cellulose sponge safe on paint? Like this


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I use these among other things, they`re cheap and easy to rinse


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

We use these in our car wash facility for ONR

http://autogeek.net/car-wash-sponge.html

or if you prefer a mitt these a great as well

http://autogeek.net/ultimate-wash-by-lake-country.html

Please excuse the USA commercial reference, they were the best pics and descriptions I could find.


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi mate, I'm also an italian guy and I've bought the Dodo Juice Wookie wash mit. It's a great product. Do you live in Rome?


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes i live in Rome. I'd like to try a sponge. I'm going to buy a Zymol sponge, i couldn't find anything that wuold fit here. Where are you from?


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 24, 2006)

zymol sponge is great for onr


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

Grout sponge from BnQ is supposed to be quite good


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

ercapoccia said:


> Yes i live in Rome. I'd like to try a sponge. I'm going to buy a Zymol sponge, i couldn't find anything that wuold fit here. Where are you from?


I live in Lombardia near Varese mate.:thumb:


----------

